

Desktop notifications in for gmail in chrome/webkit - jjcm
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/desktop-notifications-for-emails-and.html

======
xtacy
The window looks a little horrible on Mac. Why can't they use Growl
notifications just like other apps do?

~~~
willscott
The notifications are allowed to be full webpages - which can then communicate
back to the parent window. (or extension)

This will be a reasonable alternative to modal dialogs for chrome extensions
initially, and eventually for web apps in general. (if it gets adopted by
other browsers)

<http://www.html5rocks.com/tutorials/notifications/quick/>

------
mhunter
This is cool but too distracting. Seeing the number of unread messages in the
icon is already distracting enough!

~~~
chrisfarms
ohhh handy, finally I can pin my gmail tab again... link for those (like me)
who missed this

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-in-labs-unread-
mes...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-in-labs-unread-message-
icon.html)

------
nowarninglabel
Well, that's nice, but I've been pretty happy with <http://gmail-
notify.sourceforge.net/>

------
vlod
Anybody know how this works? Will my web-app be able to send notifications to
the desktop? I assume so if it's going to be cross browser.

~~~
minhajuddin
This works only in chrome, your web-app can also do this, but the user will
have to authorize your web-apps use of this. I wrote a small chrome reminder
extension which used these notifications =>
<https://github.com/minhajuddin/quickr> . That should show you how to create a
notification from your app.

~~~
heed
You can also utilize desktop notifications in an extension where user
authorization isn't required.

ex:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/phokmbaffndjgejh...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/phokmbaffndjgejhemchophkkpdmpeln)

